# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo!

## DokterFlip

Hallo allemaal! Mijn naam is Flip, en ik hoop af en toe de tijd te vinden om hier rond te kijken en wat vragen te beantwoorden of wat tips te geven.

Groetjes,

Flip

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Flip, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Fijn als je andere leden verder kunt helpen. Tot ziens op het forum dan en een fijne dag gewenst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

